# Amare considering retirement?



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

I dunno if its true or a rumor, but i heard that amare is considering it.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

I highly doubt it because recently he said he's nearly 100% ready to go.

- - - Not to mention the fact that he's a competitive person, and even if he had to sit out 3 years, he'd keep training and come back after three years, but he wouldn't retire for good.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

ss03 said:


> I highly doubt it because recently he said he's nearly 100% ready to go.
> 
> - - - Not to mention the fact that he's a competitive person, and even if he had to sit out 3 years, he'd keep training and come back after three years, but he wouldn't retire for good.



i dont think hes 100% i dunno if he will be, but i hope he can come back and atleast put up 20 and 8 or 9 a game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only thing I heard close what you're saying is when he was rehabbing, trying to come back, he had thoughts, or doubts (which is normal ) about how what if it was it for him, and he was thinking of other things he could do.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Amare will be a guy who sticks around way too long before he actually would retire.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Only thing I heard close what you're saying is when he was rehabbing, trying to come back, he had thoughts, or doubts (which is normal ) about how what if it was it for him, and he was thinking of other things he could do.



Exactly. I had posted the article where he talked about this a few days ago in the Amare update thread.


----------

